# What are some of the Best Hand Held Blowers



## 250R (Jan 10, 2016)

I need a hand held blower to put on one of our trucks. We normally use back packs but I see the need for a HHB. I've searched some threads but what are your opinions. I'm interested in the older models too.


----------



## BuckMKII (Jan 10, 2016)

Stihl BG86


----------



## jacob lombara (Jan 10, 2016)

i have a bg86, i bought it i few weeks ago so far so good


----------



## alderman (Jan 11, 2016)

I've been running Shindawa hand helds. I picked them up used for less than $80. They are just a bit cold blooded when cold but they never fail to fire on the second pull with a prime and choke. So far, very reliable.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 11, 2016)

Anything with Echo stamped on it. 
If you are interested in older models, Zenoah may also be worth looking at. More recent ones are very good but, at least here, impossibly priced.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 11, 2016)

Conquistador3 said:


> Anything with Echo stamped on it.
> If you are interested in older models, Zenoah may also be worth looking at. More recent ones are very good but, at least here, impossibly priced.


l'm interested, I have run many blowers by difderent brands but never an Echo, what makes them better than say a stihl bg56/86? Is your reccomendation purely based on price or could you explain what makes the echo HH better than others. Thanx in advance.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 11, 2016)

CR888 said:


> l'm interested, I have run many blowers by difderent brands but never an Echo, what makes them better than say a stihl bg56/86? Is your reccomendation purely based on price or could you explain what makes the echo HH better than others. Thanx in advance.



Very simple. A few years back I was in need of a new blower after my Zenoah was stolen together with other equipment. 
I went to the local Stihl dealership and the owner said "Buy an Echo; they are cheaper and better". I don't think a better endorsement has ever been made.

I've been using an Echo PB ever since, all year around, and I am very grateful for that suggestion. Best blower I've ever had: always starts at second pull from cold and at first from hot and moves an ungodly amount of air. Only maintenance done so far was cleaning the pre-filter. I am sure Stihl units are great but this Echo blower has so far exceeded expectations.


----------



## A10egress (Jan 27, 2016)

I cant recall the model but the echo ones we have at work see tons of use/abuse and keep on going. The stihls seem to be hard to start. Personally i have two Husqvarna HHB and no problems.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jan 29, 2016)

Let the cat out and go! Reconditioned Husqvarna 125b $129:
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200481414_200481414


----------

